# Bad Memories of Valentines Day last year



## Malibu17 (Nov 30, 2007)

For Valentines Day last year, my wife sent me a bouquet of flowers to my office. I read the note that said " Happy Valentines Day. I'm watching everything you do. I love you."

"From: A secret admirer"

I asked around my office if anyone knew who sent it, because I didn't suspect my wife did. (because she would sign her name). I was hesitant to take the bouquet home, but at 5:00 as I was leaving to go home, one of my staff whispered to me that my wife sent it, wanting to see my reaction. Apparently the whole office knew about this "joke."

My wife wasn't home when I arrived and I placed the bouquet on my chest. I had to take my son to band practice that evening. Later my wife called, after she got home and wanted to know who sent the bouquet. I went along with the "joke" and acted like I didn't know it was her. She then verbally laid in to me and wanted to know who sent them. I then said it was her, (because the joke had quickly worn off, because of her ranting tone of voice). She denied sending them and then stopped and kinda laughed and said "Haha, jokes on you, I did send them." I was livid and told her to NEVER do something like that again, because our relationship was strained as it was. 

Later she said she sent them as she did, because she wanted to see my reaction...and apologized.

Needless to say, we've been separated for 11 months now, for other issues and for obvious reasons I'm not doing anything for her for Valentines Day.

Any other horror stories or feedback is appreciated.


----------



## justean (May 28, 2008)

i'll offer feedback- although your separated.
im afraid being no angel myself, i suppose naive at the time and stil learning.
well ive done what your wife has done and im afraid they just emotional games that we think of. they dont always end up being nice games and occasionally came a cropper myself as your ex did in your thread.
but if this helps - when i did it, it really wasnt to hurt, just a really bad joke that all you can do is learn from the mistake of the joke.
JOKES ARENT ALWAYS FUNNY. 
yours ex actions and behaviour were normal for the joke. but it was also done really to check out your behaviour and how you percieve those type of situations when your accused of something. right or wrong , you can suss ppl out this way.


----------

